# Comment supprimer un film acheté sur iTunes ?



## Abd Salam (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a une solution pour effacer définitivement un film acheté sur iTunes, sans qu'il ne soit retéléchargé encore et encore...


----------



## Abd Salam (26 Février 2012)

Personne ne propose de solution ?...    :mouais:


----------



## nikomimi (26 Février 2012)

Tu veux l'effacer sur un ipad, iphone ou sur ton pc ? Si c'est le 1er choix, il te suffit de rester appuyer sur le film et de clicker sur la croix.

Par contre je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour l'effacer de la rubrique achats, à part restaurer ton device.


----------



## Abd Salam (27 Février 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Tu veux l'effacer sur un ipad, iphone ou sur ton pc ? Si c'est le 1er choix, il te suffit de rester appuyer sur le film et de clicker sur la croix.
> 
> Par contre je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour l'effacer de la rubrique achats, à part restaurer ton appareil.



Je souhaiterais l'effacer sur l'iMac...


----------



## nikomimi (27 Février 2012)

Tu va dans le dossier d'itunes, puis dans downloads, et normalement tout tes telechargement y apparaissent, il te suffit de supprimer ses fichiers, et normalement sa devrait être ok.


----------



## Abd Salam (1 Mars 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Tu va dans le dossier d'itunes, puis dans downloads, et normalement tout tes telechargement y apparaissent, il te suffit de supprimer ses fichiers, et *normalement sa devrait être ok*.



Ben, malheureusement, non, ce n'est jamais ok. A chaque fois que je supprime un achat, déjà, le fichier ne veut pour ainsi pas disparaitre.

Il faut que je redémarre iTunes pour que le fichier soit disparu... et du coup puisque disparu, le fichier est systématiquement re*téléchargé* quand je relance iTunes.

_à s'arracher les cheveux qui me reste_...


----------



## Reminoucho (12 Mars 2012)

Je comprends cet agacement. Pour ma part, ce sont les films loués, qui après avoir été supprimés normalement, à échéance, se téléchargent indéfiniment !!!
Notez que je ne peux les revisionner !
J'ai écrit à APPLE qui  a fini par les supprimer de mon compte !
Même dans l'option "mes achats", il n'y a rien à faire...


----------

